

Paul Irish talk on Tooling & The Webapp Development Stack - pnayak
http://paulirish.com/2012/talk-tooling-the-webapp-development-stack/

======
tluyben2
I didn't see this one before, but happy I did now. Some great tools I didn't
know :)

~~~
pnayak
Yeah, there is some great info abt tools for webapp development. It also
speaks about different stages in webapp dev.

